# Tenacity Prior to Overseeding



## SpiveyJr

I see a lot of people using Tenacity at seed down to help block weeds as new seeds germinate, but is anyone putting several apps of Tenacity down weeks prior to seeding and if so, how much? I'm going to start spraying Tenacity this week or next and want to make sure the Tenacity I am putting down doesn't affect my overseeding. I am planning my seed date for Aug 25 - Sep. 1 and was going to put down 8 oz of Tenacity in the weeks prior, along with an additional 4 oz on the day of seeding.


----------



## g-man

I would not do that. I would just use round up until seed day.


----------



## Mdos

Spivey... do you have an established lawn already and just looking to knock down some pesky weeds before overseeding? I was thinking about doing the same thing...

Round up would be more for the total renovation... pushing the reset button and start fresh no?


----------



## SpiveyJr

Mdos said:


> Spivey... do you have an established lawn already and just looking to knock down some pesky weeds before overseeding? I was thinking about doing the same thing...
> 
> Round up would be more for the total renovation... pushing the reset button and start fresh no?


Yes this is an overseed and not a renovation. I was hoping Tenacity would be able to kill some weeds and act as a pre-m for Poa.


----------



## g-man

oh, I misread. Dont use round up.


----------



## Mdos

My thoughts and to be honest new to this forum tonight...( I was looking for info on This as well)

I was thinking a light mixture of tenacity with some NEXT products in an app in the next few weeks just to see if I can get the crab grass and poa to turn a that white shade and then hit the trouble areas more with a localized heavier round of tenacity. Save the lawn the stress of multiple blanket apps


----------



## pennstater2005

I believe as a pre emergent it gives about 30 days protection. So you could use that as a guideline if you don't want any mishaps. I've linked the most recent label.

http://www.greencastonline.com/current-label/tenacity


----------



## SpiveyJr

Should there be any concerns about Tenacity's pre-m power causing seeds not to germinate?


----------



## pennstater2005

SpiveyJr said:


> Should there be any concerns about Tenacity's pre-m power causing seeds not to germinate?


I don't think so. I mean I sprayed it at seed down and had beautiful germination. If you're concerned maybe scratch the surface with a hard rake to break any possible barrier prior to over seeding.

Here's the number to GreenCast (Syngenta) for general questions.

General Questions: 1-800-334-9481


----------



## Bkell101

Mdos said:


> My thoughts and to be honest new to this forum tonight...( I was looking for info on This as well)
> 
> I was thinking a light mixture of tenacity with some NEXT products in an app in the next few weeks just to see if I can get the crab grass and poa to turn a that white shade and then hit the trouble areas more with a localized heavier round of tenacity. Save the lawn the stress of multiple blanket apps


Had the same thought in terms of going light first time around just to make sure I don't stress the grass too much. However I'm wondering if there is a minimum dose you need in order to kill anything at all. Or if it's just a less complete kill at lower doses.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bkell101 said:


> Mdos said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts and to be honest new to this forum tonight...( I was looking for info on This as well)
> 
> I was thinking a light mixture of tenacity with some NEXT products in an app in the next few weeks just to see if I can get the crab grass and poa to turn a that white shade and then hit the trouble areas more with a localized heavier round of tenacity. Save the lawn the stress of multiple blanket apps
> 
> 
> 
> Had the same thought in terms of going light first time around just to make sure I don't stress the grass too much. However I'm wondering if there is a minimum dose you need in order to kill anything at all. Or if it's just a less complete kill at lower doses.
Click to expand...

I've found it's better on certain broadleaf and grassy weeds than others. It destroys Nimblewill and nutsedge but so far struggled on clover. If you're unsure a lower dosage is smart.


----------



## Harts

@SpiveyJr the first question for me is what weeds are you trying to kill with Tenacity? Are they weeds that can be controlled with 2,4-D/Dicamba or Triclopyr?

Tenacity is great, but the kill time is significantly longer, especially when you are on a time clock with a pending overseed.

All of this is moot of course if Tenacity is your only option.


----------



## SpiveyJr

I have some "grassy weed" that I already hit with 2,4d and Triclopyr that is still going strong which could be Nimblewill or bentgrass? I know I have Poa Annua that also showed it's seed head earlier this summer. I am more curious about what gets lit white by the tenacity.


----------



## jessehurlburt

SpiveyJr said:


> I have some "grassy weed" that I already hit with 2,4d and Triclopyr that is still going strong which could be Nimblewill or bentgrass? I know I have Poa Annua that also showed it's seed head earlier this summer. I am more curious about what gets lit white by the tenacity.


Here is what it controls per the label. I thought I had crabgrass, but after a closer look it is yellow foxtail.

Barnyardgrass
Bentgrass
Bluegrass, annual
Buttercup
Carpetweed
Chickweed, common
Chickweed, mousear
Clover, largehop
Clover, white
Crabgrass
Crabgrass, large
Crabgrass, smooth
Crabgrass, southern
Creeping Bentgrass
Curly dock
Dandelion, Catsear
Dandelion, Common
Florida Betony
Foxtail, yellow
Galinsoga
Goosegrass
Ground ivy
Healall
Henbit
Lambsquarters, common
Lawn Burweed
Lovegrass, Tufted
Marestail
Nimblewill
Nutsedge, yellow
Oxalis
Pigweed, redroot
Pigweed, smooth
Plantain, Buckhorn
Purslane, common
Purslane, speedwell
Pusley, Florida
Shepherd's purse
Smartweed, pale
Smartweed, Pennsylvania
Sowthistle
Speedwell, persian
Swinecress
Thistle, Canada
Verbena
Violet, Wild
Wild carrot
Windmillgrass


----------



## Mdos

It's not the fastest acting I will agree but as shown above it hits on a wide variety of those tougher to ID weeds (for me anyways)

I am going to try a light dose this weekend and see what I get then what get white maybe hit with something a bit stronger?


----------



## 20jlr

The label warns against using a lighter rate than suggested. It said something about plants being able to devolope a build up against its affectedness if used at a lower rate. I used it as suggested last week during 90 degree days and I see no stress on the turf at all only white spots where the grass type weeds have all but turned completely white. Being new I highly recommend as I have had big grassy weeds for years that have been nocked out with this. I had broadleaf grass type weeds and a little crabgrass all looks bleached white now. Very happy with the results. As far as germination of new seeds I read it doesn't affect them as it is a selective herbicide and preemergeant.


----------



## Mdos

Great thanks for the info!


----------



## dschertz

@20jlr did you do a blanket app or spot spray?


----------



## Chris1011v

When blanket applying tenacity. What would be the mix rate per thousand? I've read different things and I'm kind of confused as to the application rates. I'm planning on doing a full Reno and overseed this fall and wanted to apply tenacity at seeding. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SpiveyJr

4 Oz/Acre = 0.55 tsp / 1k
5 Oz/Acre = 0.69 tsp / 1k
8 Oz/Acre = 1.10 tsp / 1k


----------



## Chris1011v

SpiveyJr said:


> 4 Oz/Acre = 0.55 tsp / 1k
> 5 Oz/Acre = 0.69 tsp / 1k
> 8 Oz/Acre = 1.10 tsp / 1k


 :thumbup: thanks for your help. I Love this forum.


----------



## g-man

I don't trust myself with the calculation. I use this file to calculate it based on the rate. For seed down I use 4oz/acre rate.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=921


----------



## Notler2

I'm overseeding my yard this week. 5000 sq ft of RG/TF/KRG in the NW Surburbs of Chicago. The lawn is established but struggling and quite a bit of weeds. Trying to kill those guys and suppress others. Applying Tenacity along with my overseed. What rate of Tenacity should I be applying?


----------



## g-man

4oz/acre rate. But it is getting fairly late for Chicago weather. If you want, start a thread with pictures of the lawn. Some times all it needs is nitrogen in the fall.


----------



## Notler2

Done. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5996#p102833


----------

